
RadPad Enters Airbnb's Turf – Opens Marketplace to Short-Term Rentals - kaustin2440
http://www.bizjournals.com/losangeles/news/2016/02/02/radpad-moves-into-airbnb-s-neighborhood-with-short.html
======
jessicanaziri
Airbnb has a new neighbor: [http://bit.ly/1TBitzf](http://bit.ly/1TBitzf)

